# 10 Tips für einen erfolgreichen Teichstart im Frühjahr



## Roland O. (2. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe mir die momentane Jahreszeit mal als Vorlage für ein paar Tips zu einem erfolgreichen Start ins Frühjahr 2015 genommen. Sicher werden im Video nicht alle möglichen Punkte aufgezählt, auf die man achten könnte - habe die für mich wesentlichen und auch seit langem praktizierten Ideen zusammengefasst!

Viel Spaß mit meinem neuesten Video:






wünscht
Roland O.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. März 2015)

Hallo Roland, Du gibst Dir sehr sehr viel Mühe mit Deinem Kanal. 

Tipp Nummer 11 Nachvertonen. 
Du sagst in dem Video "Stört die Ruhe der Fische nicht. " 
Im selben Moment rauchen volle Lotte die Autos vorbei.

Die Qualität leidet sehr unter dem Verkehr... 
Wenn Du erst die Videos machst und Dich dann ins Wohnzimmer mit dem Mikrofon das ganz beschreibst, würden die Videos deutlich an Qualität gewinnen. 

Ist nicht böse oder sonstwie gemeint, die Arbeit die Du Dir machst ist Oberklasse.


----------



## troll20 (2. März 2015)

Thomas, ich glaub die paar Autos sind das geringere Problem, aber die Züge ^^
Kommt aber auf das selbe raus 

LG René


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. März 2015)

Hi Rene,
Mopeds sind auch durchgeraucht...


----------



## Roland O. (3. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ja - das mit den Nebengeräuschen nervt mich auch - habe schon überlegt einfach mal eine Straßensperre zu errichten wenn ich Filme  
Das Problem ist einfach, dass unser Teich von einer stark befahrenen Durchzugsstraße, einer weiteren Nebenstraße und der Eisenbahn eingerahmt ist. Also Lärm von allen Seiten - sicher nicht der Beste Platz für einen Koiteich. Die Fische haben aber keine offensichtlichen Probleme damit, wenn ein Tonnenschwerer Güterzug vorbeirauscht - die zucken nicht einmal. Gleiches gilt für LKW, PKW und "frisierten" Mopeds . Würde meinen Fischen gerne mehr Ruhe gönnen, aber das ist ihr tägliches Lebensdasein, Sommer wie Winter - Tag und Nacht. Mich würde echt einmal interessieren, ob die Koi auf den Schneepflug Reaktion zeigen, da dieser weder regelmäßig fährt noch zu gleichen Zeiten und so wie die Eisenbahn auch Erschütterungen im Erdboden verursacht. Muss mir mal eine Unterwasserkamera zulegen .

Über Nachvertonung habe ich schon öfter nachgedacht, würde sich vermutlich besser und professioneller anhören - aber dafür hätte es nichts mit der Realität zu tun. Wie könnte ich im Nachhinein das Spülgeräusch vom EBF simulieren, das Schmatzen der Koi bei der Fütterung, das brummen der Pumpe, usw. usw. usw. Und in dem Moment wo ich in den Garten gehe um Geräusche aufzunehmen, habe ich leider wieder die typischen Geräusche unserer menschlichen "Mördermaschinen" drauf. Bei uns bewegt sich immer etwas 

Was ganz anderes - habe ich Inhaltlich etwas vergessen, was ihr noch wichtig findet?
Können das hier ja gerne mal auflisten, wie ihr eure Koi für die neue Saison vorbereitet - bzw. was ihr macht um keine Probleme zu bekommen!

lg
Roland


----------



## der_odo (3. März 2015)

Hi Roland,

leider bin ich nicht bei youtube angemeldet, sonst würde es einen Daumen nach oben geben.

Schönes Video, gute Tipps.


----------



## Tinky (3. März 2015)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Was ganz anderes - habe ich Inhaltlich etwas vergessen, was ihr noch wichtig findet?
> 
> lg
> Roland



Hallo!

im Video sagst Du, dass jetzt der optimale Zeitpunkt ist um z.B. den Seerosenteich von abgestorbenem Pflanzenmaterial zu befreien.
Ich war auch schon fleissig - habe z.B. __ Moos bekämpft und rausgerissen. Dabei habe ich 2x in einen kleinen Frosch gegriffen und ihn fast zerquetscht.
Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob man jetzt schon mit dem Kescher am Bodengrund werkeln sollte oder ob da noch zu viele Tierchen überwintern...

Hast Du einen Schlammsauger? Oder wie bekämpfst Du den Mulm am Grund? Wäre vielleicht mal eine Thema für Deine Filme Stichwort Strumpfhosenfilter, Apfelpflücker oder KaffefilterKescher 

Gruss Bastian


----------



## Roland O. (3. März 2015)

Hallo Bastian,
im Bodenschlamm von einem Naturteich hast du das ganze Jahr über immer jede Menge Lebewesen. Wenn man Fische im Teich hat, ist es jetzt defintiv noch zu früh zum keschern. Wie es mit Fröschen und Co. aussieht kann ich nur schwer beurteilen. Vorsicht und Ruhe ist sicher immer noch angesagt - das Frühjahr beginnt ja auch erst!

Die Idee mit deinen Stichwörtern nehme ich gleich mal auf, mal sehen was mir dazu einfällt - DANKE 

lg
Roland


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. März 2015)

Hi Roland, stell doch mal ein Nachvertontes Video ein. 
Vom blubbern un schmatzen ist eh nicht viel zu hören. Eine Tonspur Vögelgezwitscher aus dem Urlaub und die andere Tonspur Die Erläuterungen.
Mach mal, wir sind gute Kritiker und wenns wirklich nicht Autentich klingt werden wirs Dir sagen . Es gilt wie immer "Versuch macht kluch"

Es ist eigentlich sehr Schade, dass Dir Deine Mühe für eine gute Dokumentation von Zügen Bussen Mopeds überfahren werden.


----------



## Roland O. (4. März 2015)

Hallo Thomas,

muss mal schauen was sich da machen lässt. Habe leider nicht das entsprechende Equipment - da muss ich mal schauen, mit was ich da am Besten klar komme!

lg
Roland


----------



## Tinky (4. März 2015)

Ist ja auch immer die Frage was man "erreichen" will...also die Aussagen kamen alle rüber und mich persönlich stören die Hintergrundgeräusche nicht wirklich. 
Man kann natürlich die Tonspur komplett löschen und einfach das Gesprochene nochmal aufnehmen und hinterlegen...aber inhaltlich bleibts doch das selbe


----------



## Roland O. (4. März 2015)

Tinky schrieb:


> Ist ja auch immer die Frage was man "erreichen" will...also die Aussagen kamen alle rüber und mich persönlich stören die Hintergrundgeräusche nicht wirklich.
> Man kann natürlich die Tonspur komplett löschen und einfach das Gesprochene nochmal aufnehmen und hinterlegen...aber inhaltlich bleibts doch das selbe



Danke - das sehe ich genauso!
Habe jetzt versuchsweise mal ein einfaches Headset verwendet - und ich finde den Ton einfach mehr als minderwertig. Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich von der Tonqualität von meiner Videokamera sehr verwöhnt bin. Die hat auch dann noch eine gute Tonaufnahme, wenn man jetzt nicht unmittelbar hinter der Kamera steht. Nachteil ist natürlich, dass sie auch alle Nebengeräusche sehr effektiv wahrnimmt und festhält 

Werde mal schauen, ob ich mir eine kleine Tonausrüstung kaufe - aber soviel wie ich bisher in Erfahrung gebracht habe, gibt es da für 100€ keine guten Sachen! Und da ich das ja als Hobby betreibe und nicht gewerblich, spielt hier auch der Anschaffungspreis und vor allem dann auch der Aufwand den man betreiben muss durchaus eine Rolle. Wenn ich hauptberuflicher Youtuber wäre, würde sich diese Frage vermutlich nicht stellen!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (10. März 2015)

Stelle hier mal dieses neue Video zur Diskussion frei - ist nachvertont!






Mein Fall ist es nicht so, aber mir muss es ja auch nicht unbedingt gefallen. Bin mal gespannt, was ihr dazu sagt!

lg
Roland


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. März 2015)

Hallo Roland, saubere Arbeit. 
Wird schon, wenn Du die nächsten Tonspuren verwendest. 
Für mein Empfinden ersteinmal besser, als wenn alles überfahren wird.
Nimm mal die Geräuche auf von Deinem Teich und streue sie mal unter. Auf Tonspur 3, 4 oder 5. 
Cool gemacht, die Kritiker sind auf Deiner Seite....


----------



## Tinky (10. März 2015)

Wow
Also das Video mag ich jetzt nicht technisch bewerten- ob nachvertont oder nicht das ist mir egal- aber Deine Anlage ist ja der Hammer!
Rund um den Teich ist es mir etwas zu wenig bepflanzt und begrünt aber der Titel Koiverrückt passt mal total 
Da bekomme ich ja fast Komplexe wenn ich an meine Anlage denke
Was war das bitte für __ Schilf, dass Die Folie so perforiert hat?!
Na wie auch immer: Glückwunsch und Hut ab zum Teich!
Lg Bastian


----------



## Roland O. (11. März 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Nimm mal die Geräuche auf von Deinem Teich und streue sie mal unter. Auf Tonspur 3, 4 oder 5.
> Cool gemacht, die Kritiker sind auf Deiner Seite....



Hallo Thomas,

ist jetzt hoffentlich ein Scherz  - zuerst soll ich die fahrenden Geräusche der Autos rausschneiden, damit ich sie im nachhinein auf Tonspur 3, 4 oder 5 wieder aufspiele 
Ich weiß zwar was du meinst, aber dafür fehlt mir a) das Equipment und b) die Zeit  c) die passende Lokation (wie gesagt, wir haben immer Nebengeräusche vom Straßen- und Eisenbahnlärm).
Dass kann ich vielleicht mal machen, wenn ich in Rente gehe und viiiiiiiiiiiiiiel Zeit habe. Die Nachvertonung braucht so schon mehr als genug Zeit und ist Hammer aufwendig. 

Trotzdem Danke für den Tip, vielleicht reizt mich das ja doch noch mal 


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (11. März 2015)

Tinky schrieb:


> Wow
> Also das Video mag ich jetzt nicht technisch bewerten- ob nachvertont oder nicht das ist mir egal- aber Deine Anlage ist ja der Hammer!
> Rund um den Teich ist es mir etwas zu wenig bepflanzt und begrünt aber der Titel Koiverrückt passt mal total
> Da bekomme ich ja fast Komplexe wenn ich an meine Anlage denke
> ...



Hallo Tinky,

ist gewöhnliches Schlilfrohr - genauen Namen habe ich leider dazu nicht. Und die Steinwüste wird noch begrünt - ist alles erst im Entstehen!

lg
Roland


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. März 2015)

Moin Roland,

Du gibst Dir sehr viel Mühe, gerade auch mit Deinem YouTubeKanal. 
Man kann auch einfach Musik in den Hintergrund legen. 

Im Video1 unterbrichst Du ständig Deine Sätze, weil irgendetwas vorbeifährt. In Video2 kann man Deinen Erläuterungen entspannter folgen. 
So empfinde ich es zumindest und der Verkehr, der in Video2 nicht zu hören ist fehlt mir persönlich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Tinky (11. März 2015)

Ja genau Musik!
Und dann treffen die verschiedenen Geschmäcker aufeinander und streiten über die Musikrichtung...

Aber als Tipp: guck mal bei James Last Songs die passen prima zum Untermalen

Oder Zeitraffer vom Bau und dann aus der Benny Hill Show den Soundtrack

Nee im Ernst mal: Die Videos mit Musik zu untermalen ist doch echt nicht nötig, oder??


----------



## Joachim (11. März 2015)

Und immer hübsch die GEMA beachten... *duckundwech* 

@Roland O.
Ich fühle mit dir - ich hab jedes Jahr den Jahres Rückblick vom Oldtimer Verein an der Backe. Dieses (letztes) Jahr hat es mich gejuckt und ich hab auch ein Video eingefügt. Nach vertont und mit recht gut passender Musik geschnitten...
Ergebnis? Alle begeistert außer ich. Waren 2 Tage am PC für knapp 10 Min. Endprodukt und zu allem Übel hab ich die Latte für die Rückblicke nun selber höher gehängt ...


----------



## Tinky (11. März 2015)

Joachim schrieb:


> Und immer hübsch die GEMA beachten... *duckundwech*



STIMMT die werden ja öffentlich zugänglich gemacht!
Dann vergiss das mit dem guten alten James bitte 
Ich habe meine Urlaubsvideos und andere mit Pinnacle Studio bearbeitet...da sind auch so diverse Titel zur Untermalung dabei, die man frei verwenden kann.
So á la "Fahrstuhlmusikgeklimper"


----------



## Joachim (11. März 2015)

Mir ist als gäbe es bei Youtube auch frei verwendbare Musik zur Unterlegung, wenn man Videos hoch läd...


----------



## Michael H (11. März 2015)

Hallo

Jap bei Youtube gibt es Musik zum Hinterlegen . Aber seh Eingeschränkt , trotzdem immer noch besser wie mein Pfälzisch .....





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGOPY3bVB2o_


----------



## RKurzhals (11. März 2015)

Hallo allerseits,
die c't ruft gerade zum remix-Wettbewerb auf. Das schießt zwar weit über's Ziel hinaus, doch findet man auf der c't-Seite jede Menge Infos hinsichtlich copyright, erlaubte downloadquellen etc zum Thema Musik!


----------



## Michael H (12. März 2015)

Morsche

Ich warte jetzt ja noch drauf bis hier einer drippel HD verlangt oder noch besser gleich 3D ........


----------



## Joachim (12. März 2015)

Nö... aber Timelaps *undschnelldasweitesucht* 

Um jetzt nicht das Thema zu zerreißen - wenn Interesse an einem Thema über das erstellen solcher Videos generell bestünnde. Dann lasst uns ein neues dazu auf machen. Ich hätte da auch noch einige Fragen und vielleicht sogar was zu bei zu tragen. Interessant ist die Filmerei ja schon.


----------



## Tinky (12. März 2015)

Joachim schrieb:


> Nö... aber Timelaps *undschnelldasweitesucht*
> 
> Um jetzt nicht das Thema zu zerreißen - wenn Interesse an einem Thema über das erstellen solcher Videos generell bestünnde. Dann lasst uns ein neues dazu auf machen. Ich hätte da auch noch einige Fragen und vielleicht sogar was zu bei zu tragen. Interessant ist die Filmerei ja schon.



Melde hiermit Interesse an!


----------



## Joachim (12. März 2015)

Na dann mach ich mal zum WE eins auf und dazu ne Kurzanleitung wie man das eigene Machwerk auf Youtube bekommt und dann hier im Forum angezeigt.


----------



## Roland O. (12. März 2015)

Hallo,

bin auch interessiert, habe aber keinen Schimmer um was es geht - aber das werde ich dann ja bald erfahren 

Ach ja, und danke fürs Feedback 

Grüße
Roland


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. März 2015)

Bin auch dabei


----------

